# Fighter robs a bank??



## fuesselfc (Jan 28, 2008)

My younger brother was telling me something about a fighter that robbed a bank or something and made out with 92 million. Then fought in the UFC for some fights. Sometime later was caught staking out the same place to rob again and was arrested. He heard the story on some espn page or something associated with espn. 

Anyone Know more about this story? Thanks


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lee Murray had 1 fight in the UFC I believe then robbed the bank.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

Pretty sure thats Lee Murray and last I heard he was hiding out in Morocco or something.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

He's fighting extradition in Morrocco. He allegedly masterminded the robbery in England.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lee Murray. I heard it was the biggest robbery in British history.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Part 1: http://mmalinker.com/xViewer.php?vidid=6732&vidt=i

Part 2:http://mmalinker.com/xViewer.php?vidid=6724&vidt=i

also talks about him knocking out Tito! HA!


----------



## mmamark (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah , dude gets away with millions and gets busted for cocaine possesion.:dunno:


----------



## juicin_up (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, If true I dont blame him, MMA fighters get paid next to nothing and they're elite at the top of there game.....


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2006/feb/23/topstories3.ukcrime

This is the robbery in question and here is a story about Murray getting caught

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article679553.ece


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Pisses all over Aleks' robbery. UK > Russia :thumb02:


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Good ol' Lee murray. As someone mentioned as well he beat up tito in a street fight. Even matt hughes aknowledges it on his book about the fight. lol.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

juicin_up said:


> Lol, If true I dont blame him, MMA fighters get paid next to nothing and they're elite at the top of there game.....


So that justifies him to rob a bank?


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the part in the video where the voiceover talks about his career being "derailed" and one of the clips they show is of the decision in the Anderson fight.

*Who keeps a hand-painted mural depicting a victory over Jorge Rivera above the mantle?!*:confused03:

And Miletich remains penpals with Lightning?! Seriously folks. Hope MFS doesn't get a visit from the IRS.

If you haven't watched this mini-documentary yet... what are you waiting for?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

For what it's worth, Rivera was a really good fighter when Murray beat him. I'd be pretty proud if I were the Leester.

Anyone remember Lee Murray and Matt Lindland having a battle of words on a Cage Rage show? Hilarious stuff. Lindland vs Murray would've been a blast.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

lightning lee murray, also knocked tito ortiz out on the street the first time the ufc came to england. ortiz was the current lhw champ and he got spanked in the street by murray. such a shame because i doubt we'll ever see him fight in the cage again, such a talent. he even went the distance with anderson silva and lost the decision

sorry just seen this already posted


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Pisses all over Aleks' robbery. UK > Russia :thumb02:


But did either of them rob a cell phone store like Datsik?


----------



## juicin_up (Jun 17, 2008)

yorT said:


> So that justifies him to rob a bank?


No, not at all... Merely stating the obvious that the majority of mma fighters are in a financial battle to keep there careers afloat. Robbing a bank or crime in general is not the answer.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

They could make a great movie about this guy someday.


----------

